# My new balloon Molly



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Heres pic of my new young balloon molly. I have it in with my orange molly.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

guppy,

are u sure she's a balloon? she looks more like a pregnant regular lyretail molly... maybe it's the picture... she's a cutie!! awww a lyretail... i want a lyretail!!!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats :fun: it looks almost like a cross between a regular lyretail and a balloon...


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

well it said on the shipment bag chocolate ballon. im not too familar with all the strains.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Shes getting kinda agressive toward my other balloon so i seperated them for now.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

you mean aggressive as chasing the other one around? if that's the case it's normal and i suggest you leave her in the tank, she will probably get over it!


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

yes she chases the other one all over the tank,, and he gets so scared he hides. . do you think this will pass in time?


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Well she seems to be getting along good now with the other molly, and the guppies enjoy her too. all seems fine.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

good. yeah, that's normal behavior. whenever i introduce a new molly, they chase each other around, even pick on each other!


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Well looks like the male balloon is following the female now. pursuing her. I think he wants to mate.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

guppypuppy @ Wed Mar 09 said:


> Well looks like the male balloon is following the female now. pursuing her. I think he wants to mate.


Well there ya go!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

awesome. thats a very pretty fish. i love ballon mollies!


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Im glad thier getting along well with each other. would love to have a batch of beautiful balloon babies, I just started raiseing balloons. their great and do well with my guppies.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

hmmm if i were you, i wouldnt say that. i said the same 2 months ago, and now that they dont stop having babies, im kinda... HELP!! (if you know what i mean  )


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Scuba Kid @ Wed Mar 09 said:


> awesome. thats a very pretty fish. i love ballon mollies!


oh no, Scuba!! you're a red sox fan??? :twisted: :twisted: 


 

sorry, guppy, totally off-topic, i know. i couldnt miss it!! :wink:


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi chrisinha: well hopefully if they have alot of babies I can give to the pet store. One place said they take them. They are such cool fish. do you have soem lyer tails?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

no lyretails, unfortunately... 
but some of the fry i thought was guppy's im starting to think they're actually mollies. 

another thing i've heard a couple of days ago was that balloons can have regular molly fry :?


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

chrisinha thats cool I didnt know they could have regular mollies, how interesting.


----------

